# WE Touren Rund um Neustadt am Rübenberge



## 1Tintin (5. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute,
suche ein paar Leute aus der näheren Umgebung von Neustadt am Rübenberge,
die Interesse haben an Wochenenden in unserer Umgebung zu Biken.

Bin meistens so 3-4 Stunden Unterwegs und habe auch einige schöne Touren 
und kurze Trail die ich öfters fahre.

Mir fehlt derzeit die Zeit um jedes WE den Deister zu fahren, will mich aber für die nächste Saison einigermaßen Fit halten.

Mache auch einmal die Woche (meist Mittwoch) einen kleinen Night Ride von Otternhagen nach Bordenau nach Neustadt und zurück. (20KM)

Also bis denne


----------



## Easy Biker (13. Dezember 2005)

Eben erst entdeckt...

Wir fahren seit kurzem jedes Wochenende ums Steinhuder Meer, wenn Du magst kannst Du natürlich gerne mitfahren. Ansonsten sind wir im Sommer zwischen Deister und Rehburger Bergen unterwegs. Im Bückeberg auch gerne!

Jetzt im Winter ist aber im Allgemeinen wenig mit Hüpfen üben oder Trails fahren... das macht im Sommer irgendwie mehr Spaß   



Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Marcus,
wann und wo startet ihr denn eure Tour immer so?
Wahrscheinlich wohl in Steinhude!

(gibt es da auch interassente Trails?)

Interesse hätte ich mal die Rehburger Berge kennen zu lernen!

Vielleicht fahren wir mal zusammen!

Tintin


----------



## Easy Biker (15. Dezember 2005)

Wir starten hier in rehburg. Ein Freund kommt mit dem Bike im Auto hier her, und dann düsen wir (nicht auf dem direktesten Wege) ums Meer. Trails ums Meer...nunja, in Steinhude die Uferpromenade ist nicht gerade ein Trail, aber mit einem unglaublich geilen Flow zu fahren, wenns leer ist.
Um das Ganze in Reimform zu bringen:

"Viele Brücken tun entzücken"

In den Rehburger Bergen gibt's ein paar nette Trails, ganz klar. Aber eindeutig besser sind die Bückeberge! Hast Du eine Transportmöglichkeit für Dein Bike? Dann zeigen wir Dir im nächsten Frühjahr/Sommer mal, wo man richtig schön fahren kann. Das um's Meer fahren ist nur, damit das Material nichteinrostet... Macht aber im Dunkeln auch ne Menge Spaß.



Marcus


----------



## nippelspanner (19. Dezember 2005)

@tintin: Fahren am 28. mal wieder im Deister.
siehe auch: www.wiehenbiker.com


----------



## Easy Biker (21. Dezember 2005)

"Heilig Morgen" wollen wir noch ne Tour machen... wenn Du mitfahren möchtest... Schreib es einfach hier rein...


Marcus


----------



## 1Tintin (22. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
vielen Dank für die Einladung!
ich schaffe es aber nicht, (Weihnachtvorbereitungen mit der Familie)

ansonsten wünsche ich ein Frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch.

Tintin


----------



## Miracoolx (19. Mai 2008)

hallo ich bin ab dem 1.8.08 neu in der gegend wer hat lust mir dort die gegend zu zeigen?

gruß Marco


----------



## 1Tintin (21. Juli 2008)

@Miracoolx
Meld noch mal wenn du soweit bist, 
dann fahren wir zusammen ne Runde oder auch öfter.

Wir fahren auch öfter mal von Neustadt in die Rehburger Berge, schön am Steinhuder Meer lang.

Wir fahren auch oft in den Deister.


----------



## 1Tintin (2. August 2008)

Hallo,
wer hat Lust ab nächste Woche 4.August MTB Touren durch das Neustädter Land zu machen?


----------



## 1Tintin (8. Oktober 2008)

Heut ist doch gutes Bikewetter,

wer hat Lust in der Neustädter Gegend heut ne Feierabenrunde zu drehen?

ca 16:45  +- pi mal Daumen.

Der Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiHan (1. Juni 2009)

Greife das nochmal auf, da ich nun endlich mal ein vernünftiges MTB habe und gern ein paar Touren fahren würde.
Wo kann man denn in Rehburg gut fahren und wo in Bückeburg? Mit der S-Bahn ist man ja in 45min recht fix da...
Danke für alle Tipps, auch hier in der direkten Umgebung natürlich!


----------



## Easy Biker (1. Juni 2009)

Also direkt um Neustadt rum kenne ich keine schönen Strecken. Beziehungsweise schon, aber ausschliesslich flach.

Mit der S-Bahn Richtung Bückeburg hast Du aber super den Bückeberg mit vielen netten Trails und super Waldwegen zur Verfügung. Wobei ich wohl eher in Lindhorst aussteigen würde, und dann gen Süden fahren würde.

Alternativ hast Du auch den Deister schnell verfügbar, mit gefühlten 1 Mio. Bahnhöfen zum Aussteigen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juni 2009)

TobiHan schrieb:


> Greife das nochmal auf, da ich nun endlich mal ein vernünftiges MTB habe und gern ein paar Touren fahren würde.
> Wo kann man denn in Rehburg gut fahren und wo in Bückeburg? Mit der S-Bahn ist man ja in 45min recht fix da...
> Danke für alle Tipps, auch hier in der direkten Umgebung natürlich!



In den Rehburger Bergen kannst du nicht wirklich viel fahren, zum Funkturm hoch und wieder runter. Nach 1 Std. hast du da alles gesehen.

Für Einsteiger ist der Bückeberg gut geignet, dort fahren wir auch oft. Starten kannst du dort überall. Wir fahren von Sachsenhagen über Beckedorf in den Bückeberg. Da kannst du schon mehrere Stunden und Tage verbringen 
Entweder mit Auto hinfahren oder Bahn bis Lindhorst oder direkt mit dem Bike 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Miracoolx (2. Juni 2009)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, dann habe ich am Nächsten Wochenende - am Samstag -Zeit.
Wer hat Lust und wo wollen wir uns Treffen?

(am Wasserfall oder am Bahnhof?)


----------

